# Ducks and Geese



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Just returned from N.D. and had a great hunt once agian. Water levels were down a bit as well as duck numbers. There are still many birds but scouting is the key. two of us filled in 2 days. The first day we shot 7 drake mallards 3 hens and 2 pintail. We had pintail landing in the decoys all morning but we had shot our two so we had to just watch them, and what a treat that was. On Sunday we shot 8 drake mallards, two hens, and two pintail.

I was a great weekend one of the best in the last few years.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Glad to hear it Dunk!

I'll be up at Mille Lacs in a week, hopefully the MN eye's will be as kind to me as the ND birds! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Dunk,

The hunting in ND is outstanding as evidenced by your post. A great hunt can be had by freelancing by everyone visiting our state as you did by putting in a little work in finding the birds and asking the landowner's permission. Outfitters can be useful to a certain extent but in most cases planning, scouting and securing permission to hunt is substantially more satisfying than paying somebody to do it for you. Glad you had a good time in ND.


----------

